# Satie



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am of the opinion that no other composer of piano music comes close to achieving what I desire from the instrument as Satie.

I love his peaceful atmospheres, and psychedelic melodies.

I really do hope Lang Lang does all his works, I think it would be a fantastic pairing as I've mentioned before.

In my own musings on the piano, I feel I explore similar areas as Satie, but it's improvised.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Do not forget the Reinbert de Leeuw recordings, world famous


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I am of the opinion that no other composer of piano music comes close to achieving what I desire from the instrument as Satie.


Well there's no contradicting you on this one, is there? Who knows better than you what you desire from piano music. 😉


----------

